# Paging MB1



## phil.

Requesting pics of the new tandem. kthxbye


----------



## bigbill

This is way past MB1's bedtime. It's past 10pm on the east coast.


----------



## MB1

nmndn


----------



## StageHand

You never said anything about low spoke count wheels. Are you OK?


----------



## treebound

It comes with it's own travel case, and look at the diameter of that rear brake disk. Neat graphics. I won't ask the cost. Very nice, very very nice.


----------



## MB1

*It comes with everything I don't like in a bike.*



OverStuffed said:


> You never said anything about low spoke count wheels. Are you OK?


Plastic everywhere. Even worse, glued plastic.  

Tig welds.  

STI. :cryin: 

Disc brake.  

Low spoke count wheels. :mad2: 

OTOH it sure rides sweet (fast too :thumbsup: ). 

Ought to have the cost of the thing down to a hundred bucks-a-mile by tomorrow night. :blush2:


----------



## abiciriderback

Sweet. first break down tandem I have ever seen, and even carbon cranks:thumbsup: 

Ray Still


----------



## phil.

Wow, very nice, can't wait to see pics taken from it on a ride report.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

So, no offense here, but is the reason for riding the tandem so you can be in front of Miss M for a change?


----------



## weltyed

omg
wtf
i
m
jellyous


----------



## treebound

phil. said:


> Wow, very nice, can't wait to see pics taken from it on a ride report.


I'm waiting for when he integrates the bike graphics with some of his scenics and statues and monuments photographic works.


----------



## FatTireFred

2 cases or 1? pretty hot with the foam cutouts. but IIWM, I'd consider using a support to prevent the big crush, like these things that you can make yourself


----------



## MB1

FatTireFred said:


> 2 cases or 1? pretty hot with the foam cutouts. but IIWM, I'd consider using a support to prevent the big crush...


1 very crush resistant case. Much tougher than our S&S single bike cases.


----------



## MB1

My Own Private Idaho said:


> :....is the reason for riding the tandem so you can be in front of Miss M for a change...


On our rides to date she pedals so hard I expect her to pass me at any second.

Talk about a power to weight ratio.

Nothing like having a rocket on the back of the tandem.


----------



## phil.

[email protected]$%[email protected] That all fits in ONE case?!?! That is incrediblely cool.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

That thing is extremely cool. How long does it take to break it down and build it back up?


----------



## MB1

My Own Private Idaho said:


> That thing is extremely cool. How long does it take to break it down and build it back up?


I've only done it once but I will have several chances to practice before we go to Europe this summer. I speculate that it will take more time than an S&S coupled single but not much more as the die cut foam is going to make packing very simple (and I won't have to wrap protection around very many of the tubes).

Bound to take less time than packing 2 singles.


----------



## wooglin

I gotta say, that's a nice looking bike but these teaser shots are pretty lame. That's only half a bike and a bunch of parts you've posted!


----------



## MB1

wooglin said:


> I gotta say, that's a nice looking bike but these teaser shots are pretty lame. That's only half a bike and a bunch of parts you've posted!


LOL, quite true.

In my defense I'll point out that I didn't start this thread. I fully intend to take some styling shots of the bike and us riding it but I have been somewhat busy and distracted lately.

So it goes.


----------



## treebound

The internet community is an impatient and restless bunch, and if it seems that way it is only because we can't hardly wait and we're stuck pushing keyboard keys instead of pedals at the moment.


----------



## JP

So it all fits in one box? In different layers? 

Oh, and nice Mr. Potato Head jumping rope.


----------



## YuriB

wow...


----------



## MB1

JP said:


> So it all fits in one box? In different layers?
> 
> Oh, and nice Mr. Potato Head jumping rope.


6 layers.


That is actually Mr. Jelly Belly, the PH family (Pa, Ma and 2 spuds) is just out of the pic to the left.


----------



## Vettekid

MB1 said:


> 6 layers.


And, how many couplers ??


----------



## thinkcooper

Nice to see it in pieces, but what gives? No full piccies? Sheesh...

I'd like to see a close-up of that mottled graphic paint treatment on the iso-grid tubes - it looks like smoke or a crinkly faux stone. Fill a fanboy in.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

*That ain't paint.*



thinkcooper said:


> Nice to see it in pieces, but what gives? No full piccies? Sheesh...
> 
> I'd like to see a close-up of that mottled graphic paint treatment on the iso-grid tubes - it looks like smoke or a crinkly faux stone. Fill a fanboy in.
> 
> :thumbsup:


That is the carbon under a clear coat.

We are down to about $40 per mile now (actually pretty close to $30 per mile) so it is about time for a full on photo essay.

BTW the wife is killing me-it ain't easy having a stoker who only has an on/off switch.
OTOH we sure are flying on the thing-something like 2-6 mph faster everwhere than on our half bikes (including climbing which is where she is killing me).


----------



## MB1

*Six*



Vettekid said:


> And, how many couplers ??


You can see in the last 2 photos the lateral tube, the (Full Oval!) boom tube and the top tube. The front and real triangle sections include the related seat tube. 

Pretty sweet.


----------



## thinkcooper

MB1 said:


> That is the carbon under a clear coat.
> 
> We are down to about $40 per mile now (actually pretty close to $30 per mile) so it is about time for a full on photo essay.
> 
> BTW the wife is killing me-it ain't easy having a stoker who only has an on/off switch.
> OTOH we sure are flying on the thing-something like 2-6 mph faster everwhere than on our half bikes (including climbing which is where she is killing me).


That's just the carbon mesh refracting your flash? Wow - I thought it was some custom paint scheme.

Really looking forward to seeing nice detail shots on the road!


----------

